# Smoked Fish Dip



## omgheather (Nov 23, 2004)

I love this stuff.  I make it two ways.  One with smoked salmon, dill, and cream cheese all mixed together.

Or I use albacore (tuna), drops of liquid smoke, celery flakes, and beaumonde seasonings and cream cheese.

Do you like smoked fish dip?  Do you have a favorite recipe?


----------



## GB (Nov 23, 2004)

I have never had a smoked fish dip, but I love smoked whitefish salad which is probably close enough to a dip to be used as the same.

Your recipes sound great!


----------



## Raine (Nov 23, 2004)

Smoked Trout Spread

Thanks to the rich flavor of the smoked trout, there's no need to season this spread with extra salt or pepper. Look for smoked trout in the same section of the grocery store that has the fresh fish. Bagel chips or Melba toasts provide crunchy contrast to the creamy dip, but toasted baguette slices are good, too. 


1 (8-ounce) package smoked trout
1/2 cup fat-free sour cream
1/3 cup low-fat mayonnaise
1/3 cup finely chopped red onion
1/3 cup shredded carrot
1/3 cup finely chopped green bell pepper

Remove and discard skin from fish; finely chop fish. Place fish, sour cream, and mayonnaise in a medium bowl, and mash with a fork. Stir in chopped onion, carrot, and green bell pepper. 

Yield: 2 cups (serving size: 1/4 cup)

CALORIES 77 (29% from fat); FAT 2.5g (satfat 0.7g, monofat 0.6g, polyfat 0.9g); PROTEIN 6.9g; CARBOHYDRATE 6.5g; FIBER 0.3g; CHOLESTEROL 18mg; IRON 0.1mg; SODIUM 534mg; CALCIUM 26mg;


----------



## Raine (Nov 23, 2004)

Smoked-Trout Spread

This rich spread goes best with plain crackers such as unsalted saltines or Carr's Table Water Crackers. 


1 pound smoked trout fillets, skinned
1/2 cup sliced celery
1/3 cup sliced green onions
1/3 cup part-skim ricotta cheese
1/4 cup (2 ounces) tub-style light cream cheese
1 tablespoon stick margarine or butter
1 tablespoon fresh lemon juice
1 teaspoon Worcestershire sauce
1/2 teaspoon hot sauce
88 water crackers

Break trout fillets into large pieces. Place trout pieces and the next 8 ingredients (trout through hot sauce) in a food processor, and process until smooth, scraping the sides of processor bowl occasionally. Serve spread with crackers. 

Yield: 2 3/4 cups (serving size: 2 tablespoons spread and 4 crackers)

CALORIES 95 (25% from fat); FAT 2.6g (satfat 0.9g, monofat 1.1g, polyfat 0.2g); PROTEIN 7.2g; CARBOHYDRATE 11.1g; FIBER 0.5g; CHOLESTEROL 9mg; IRON 0.2mg; SODIUM 321mg; CALCIUM 20mg;


----------



## omgheather (Nov 24, 2004)

Those smoked trout looks delish!  I have to try and look for those next time I shop!


----------

